
Business travellers have all but abandoned taxis - gwintrob
http://www.economist.com/blogs/gulliver/2016/06/uber-driving
======
thelonelygod
Biggest reason I switched is filling receipts is so much easier with Uber/Lyft
than versus a taxi. I only use them for business travel so I have a gmail rule
to forward them to expensify versus having to manually scan in some taxi
drivers handwriting (half the time who is pissed at you for asking for a
receipt).

